# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Toprak Vatandır Vatan Satılamaz

## ceydaaa

Aydere giderken, Çamlıhemşinin sonunda Zilkale yoluna girdik..
Yollar betonlanmış, güzel bir yol..Ayrıca yol çalışmaları sürüyor..
1696 yılında yapılan tarihi kemer Köprüsünde oturup, çevreyi izledim..Tarihi ahşap evleri korumuşlar, doğaya sahip çıkmışlar..Kızım Handeye saymasını rica ettim, oda saydı. Bir saat içinde Ankara-İstanbul İzmir başta olmak üzere yabancı plakalı yüz araç geçti.
Biz bölgemizi tanıtmak için yıllarca yazıp, çizdik. Galiba fazla tanıttık..Karadenize yabancı akınına uğradı.

Şenyuva köyü halkını kutluyorum..Bütün geleneklerini, tarihİ dokularını korumuşlar. Şirin bir yerleşim birimi haline getirdiler. Köylülerle sohbet ettik..İsrail ve Ermeni kökenli yabancılar başlarına dert oldular..Tarihi evlerini kendilerine satmaları konusunda ısrar ediyorlarmış.

Sattınız mı, ya da satılan var mı? dedik, ağzımızın payını aldık..
Toprak vatandır, vatan satılmaz cevabını aldık.
Aynı düşüncedeyim..İsrailin buralarda ne işleri var, neden Karadenizden toprak, ev satın almak istiyorlar? Nedenini bizler gibi köylüler de biliyorlar..
Tek endişeleri var Biz direniriz, tek çalı bile satmayız, ancak gençleri hayır diyemeyecekleri paralarla kandırabilirler dediler..
Biz kurtuluş Savaşını boşuna yapmadık,
Karadeniz gençliği asla atalarına ihanet etmez..

Zilkaleye çıkmadık, Ayderdeki randevumuza yetiştik..
Ayderde yapılaşmaya izin verilmiyor..Turizm cenneti Ayderin betonlaşmaktan kurtarılması Rize eski valisi Erdal Ata döneminde başladı. Beton binalar ahşap ile kaplandı..Yeterli mi, değil, bazı binalar hala güzelliği bozuyor..

Sohbet ettiğimiz bazı vatandaşlar sitem ettiler.Vatandaşına cimri davranan devlet müteahhitlere cömert davranıyor dediler. Merak edip, araştırdım.Yapılaşmaya izin verilmiyor, doğru olanda bu..Ancak vatandaşın arsalarını istimlak eden, devlet, otel ve tesis yapması için özel teşebbüse kiralamış.. Tepeye çıkarken solda yol üstünde.
Aydere giderken, Çamlıhemşine gelmeden bir Petrol istasyonun arkasında, dere tarafı büyük bir inşaat alanını gördük. Neredeyse dereyi kapatıyor, büyük bir tesis yapılacakmış, inşaat devam ediyor. Yapılmasına bir diyeceğimiz yoktur. Yapıldığına göre yasal ve proje dâhilinde, ilgililerin kontrolündedir. İnşallah güzelim dere yatağını betona çevirmeyiz.

Aynı şekilde Zilkale yolu girişinde Jandarma Komutanlığının az ilerisinde güzel çim saha futbol sahası yapıldı. Belediye başkanı istedi ve Gençlik ve Spor Genel Müdürü bu yatırıma büyük destek verdi. Çok güzel olmuş, yapanları kutluyorum, spor etkinliklerine destek olmak, gençleri kahvelerden kurtarmaktır. Ancak, yolu bu kadar daraltmak zorunda mıydınız, iki metre daha aşağıda yapılmaz mıydı? Şimdi yolu genişletmek için kayalar kırılacak. Bunun de bir izahı vardır herhalde..Ben gördüklerimi yazıyorum.Rize Valisi Kasım Ersenin dikkatlerine sunuyorum.

Değerli dostum, Sanat ve siyaset adamı Osman Yağmurderelinin vefatını haberlerden öğrendim. Hastalığını biliyorduk. Hayata öylesine sarılmıştı ki, bu hastalığını hiç dert etmemişti. Amansız hastalık Yağmurdereliyi aramızdan erken yaşta alıp götürdü..Çok üzgünüm. Ailesine, dostlarına başsağlığı diliyorum. Mekanı cennet olsun..

cayhaber.net

----------

